# Russia proposes Siberia-Alaska tunnel



## Beerliker (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20670001&refer=home&sid=a0bsMii8oKXw

What do you think about this? Russia wants to build a tunnel to Alaska. It would be 64 miles long (about twice the length of the world's longest tunnel from UK to France). It would cost $10 billion and take 10-15 years. The tunnel would be crossed by high-speed trains.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

This has already been posted. Link.


----------

